# Dog Massage in Barnet



## Naturanimals (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I provide massage and acupressure to dogs in North London. Please see my site for more details, Naturanimals | Natural Pet Health.

Trudi


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

If you pop this on agilitynet you'll probably get a fair few people...


----------



## Naturanimals (Nov 18, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What areas do you cover?

Im in Surrey, near Guildford.


----------



## Naturanimals (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there,

It is a little far for me, I'm afraid. If you'd like to come to me, that would perfect. 

Trudi


----------

